# comprendre (bien) que + mode



## elroy

> Je comprends bien que la règle ne *doive* pas être enfreinte.


 
Pourquoi emploie-t-on le subjonctif après "comprendre"?  Moi j'aurais dit "doit."
Est-ce l'indicatif incorrecte?  S'il est correcte, est-ce qu'il y a une différence de sens entre l'indicatif et le subjonctif?

Merci en avance.


----------



## morgoth2604

Mm, je pense que c'est le subjonctif à cause de "bien que". Je comprends, *bien que* la règle ne *doive* pas être enfreinte.

EDIT: Mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Il est possible que je me trompe


----------



## elroy

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> Mm, je pense que c'est le subjonctif à cause de "bien que". Je comprends, *bien que* la règle ne *doive* pas être enfreinte


 
Non, c'est pas ça. "Bien" est un adverbe - on pourrait le quitter sans changer le sens principal de la phrase:

*Je comprends (bien) que la règle ne doive pas être enfreinte.*

Je m'excuse _bien_ de l'ambiguïté!


----------



## Orientale

« Je comprends bien que la règle ne *doit* pas être enfreinte. »
« Je comprends bien que la règle ne *doive* pas être enfreinte. »

A mon avis, la différence entre ces deux phrases est que : la première avec l'indicatif signifie : "je me rends compte/j'admets que la règle ne doit pas être enfreinte", et la deuxième avec le subjonctif signifie : "je me rends compte de la raison pour laquelle la règle ne doit pas être enfreinte et pourtant je ne suis pas encore sûr qu'elle ne doive pas enfreinte en réalité"

En espérant ne pas avoir dit des bêtises


----------



## zaby

Hum, je n'aime pas beaucoup ce subjonctif... J'aurais aussi utilisé l'indicatif.

Avec le subjonctif, je comprends qu'il y a un doute sur cette affirmation et je m'attends à une suite qui va venir en opposition, par exemple :
_Je comprends bien que la règle ne doive pas être enfreinte *mais* elle est injuste._


----------



## Agnès E.

Je pense, avec zaby, que le sens est ici important.

Sans aucun sous-entendu : _je comprends que la règle ne doit pas être enfreinte_. C'est une constatation d'un fait brut. Je comprends quelque chose ; quel est ce quelque chose ? que la règle ne doit pas être enfreinte. C'est évident, je le comprends. La phrase s'arrête ici.

Le subjonctif indique que la personne n'avait probablement pas compris cela à un moment où à un autre, ou qu'elle se résigne à le comprendre : _que cela me plaise ou non_, je comprends (et j'accepte) que la règle ne doive pas être enfreinte. Il y a en effet une partie de la phrase qui a été omise, qui est sous-entendue.

Mais ceci n'est que purement subjectif et peut-être pas voulu du tout.


----------



## DearPrudence

Mais est-ce que des fois l'indicatif n'est pas impossible?
Par exemple, si je dis:
"je comprends que tu sois fâché" l'indicatif me semblerait impossible.
Il me semble que dans la majorité des cas on utilise le subjonctif et pour des emplois plus particuliers, et seulement dans de très rares cas, l'indicatif.
Mais je dois avouer que je ne m'étais pas penchée sur la question


----------



## hald

Si j'écris "je comprends que tu es fâché", comme le disait Agnès, c'est une constatation : tu es fâché, j'en ai pris bonne note.
Si j'écris "je comprends que tu sois fâché", le sens n'est pas le même : le fait que tu sois fâché est compréhensible compte tenu des circonstances.

Et je vois la même nuance dans la première phrase : avec un subjonctif, on attend un "mais ..."


----------



## DearPrudence

C'est vrai qu'avec un subjonctif on attend un "mais " après.
D'un autre côté, on pourrait dire:
"Après tout ce qu'elle t'a fait, je comprends/c'est normal que tu sois fâché."
Mais peut-être est-ce comme le subjonctif que l'on met après "après que", qui n'est pas grammaticalement correct mais que tout le monde (moi inclus) utilise (personnellement, même si c'est correct, "après qu'il est sorti" me choque malgré moi)

Bref, tout ça pour demander s'il serait correct d'utiliser l'indicatif dans mon exemple alors que mes oreilles refusent de l'entendre (je crois qu'elles sont trop sensibles  ).


----------



## LV4-26

Intéréssant.

_1. Je comprends que tu es fâché.
_Formulation très improbable.

2._ J'ai (bien) compris que tu étais fâché.
_Beaucoup plus vraisemblable.

3. _Je comprends que tu sois fâché
_Pas de problème.

NB : J'ai essayé d'expliquer pourquoi 2. sonnait beaucoup mieux que 1. Mais j'ai rapidement renoncé à trouver une explication simple, claire et convaincante. Je me contente donc de communiquer des observations expérimentales sans en tirer de loi.

Un des rares contextes dans lesquels 1. est possible :
Il a écrit une lettre pleine de reproches. Il me la fait relire avant de l'envoyer, afin de savoir s'il a bien été clair.
- Qu'est-ce que tu comprends ?
- Je compends que tu es fâché.

_ne doive pas être enfreinte. 
_Elroy, je suis comme toi, cette formulation n'est pas celle qui me semble la plus naturelle a priori. Néanmoins, je la comprends et elle est correcte. Je suis d'accord qu'elle suggère une suite commençant par "_mais"_ ou quelque chose dans le genre (comme l'a dit zaby).

_ne doit pas être enfreinte
_l'indicatif ne me pose pas de problème.


----------



## elroy

Hmmm....

J'ai lu et j'ai rélu tout ce qui a été dit dans ce fil, et je dois avouer que je n'arrive toujours vraiment pas à me rendre compte de la nuance qui est censée exister entre l'indicatif et le subjonctif (de plus, il me surprend que le subjonctif est, en effet, plus commun; si je n'avais pas vu cette construction dans un PM, je n'aurais probablement jamais considérer le subjonctif dans ce cas!).

Cependant, DearPrudence a dit une chose qui pourrait être très valable, en offrant l'exemple suivant: "Après tout ce qu'elle t'a fait, je comprends/c'est normal que tu sois fâché." Je comprends bien eek: ) pourquoi on utilise le subjonctif après "c'est normal que." Cela m'a mis à considérer la possibilité que le subjonctif puisse functionner d'une manière pareille après "Je comprends de." Je m’explique:

C'est normal que tu sois fâché. =
Il est normal *ce que* tu sois fâché. =
*Le fait que* tu sois fâché est normal.

Je comprends que tu sois fâché. =
Je comprends *ce que* tu sois fâché. =
*Le fait que* tu sois fâché est compréhensible de ma part.

Je ne sais pas si cela aide à comprendre la différence, mais il me semble une explication plausible. Mais de toute façon cela me m'aide quand même pas à comprendre la différence entre le subjonctif et l'indicatif, puisque l'indicatif peut être utilisé aussi (bien qu'il soit moins commun).

Sinon je me demande maintenant comment est le cas dans d'autres langues romances. Selon ce que je sais on utiliserait l'indicatif en espagnol. Je vais tout de suite commencer un fil pareil sur le forum espagnol.


----------



## geve

Bien que ce soit une explication peu probable dans le contexte ici, je crois que ce que Morgoth voulait dire ne concernait pas "bien" en tant qu'adverbe (je comprends bien), mais en tant que conjonction (bien que), qui appellerait une suite dans ce cas :_je comprends, bien que la règle ne doive être enfreinte, qu'il y ait quelques exceptions_
​Juste une chose, Elroy : Il est normal ce que tu sois fâché.
Je comprends ce que tu sois fâché.
Sinon, l'explication est bien !


J'ai l'impression que la difficulté vient du verbe "comprendre" plutôt que de l'emploi du subjonctif...Je comprends que tu es fâché = je m'aperçois, je me rends compte, je réalise... que tu es fâché
_(et c'est sans doute pour ça qu'on l'utilise plutôt au passé qu'au présent)_

Je comprends que tu sois fâché = je conçois, j'admets, il est normal, il est compréhensible... que tu sois fâché
​


----------



## xav

Bon, alors j'aurais une proposition :

Par rapport à la constatation "Je comprends que + ind." (c'est ce que j'ai compris - d'ailleurs il est normal qu'on trouve (subj.) plus souvent cette forme au passé, puisqu'au présent elle signifie "Je suis en train de comprendre que..." : il n'arrive pas tous les jours qu'on soit en situation d'exprimer ce que l'on est seulement en train de comprendre !), 

est-ce que "Je comprends que + subj." ne signifie pas tout bonnement le second degré : "Je comprends les raisons pour lesquelles etc." ? Le subjonctif exprimerait le passage au subjectif (ah, j'suis content d'moi !).

Autre possibilité : le subjonctif exprime un jugement, une opinion  ("Il est normal qu'on trouve...") - mais dans ce cas, pourquoi dit-on 
"J'estime qu'il a eu raison" ??


----------



## Outsider

Prenant le risque de répéter ce que d'autres ont déjà dit, voici ma pensée:

_Je comprends que tu es fâché._  C'est une affirmation simple. Rien de plus n'est connoté sur le fait de que "tu es fâché".

_Je comprends que tu sois fâché._  Cet énoncé pourrait être suivi d'un "mais", exprès ou implicite (_Je comprends que tu sois fâché*, mais...*_) L'emploi du subjonctif connote qu'il y a un autre fait quelconque qui rend _moins d'importance_ au fait de que "tu es fâché".

Cette structure me rapelle les propositions concessives.

Une autre connotation possible est la suivante:

_*[Étant donné celà,]* Je comprends que tu sois fâché._  Par exemple, deux amies sont en train de parler:

Jeune fille A: Tu me sembles un peu rispide, aujourd'hui ! Qu'est-ce qui c'est passé ?  
Jeune fille B: J'ai vu mon copain embrasser une autre femme, le %&$%& !  
Jeune fille A: Ah, je comprends que tu sois fâchée !  

Ici, le subjonctif indique que le fait de que "tu es fâchée" _est justifié_ par un autre fait (tenues les circonstances, comme dit *Hald*).


----------



## geve

Ton explication me paraît bonne, Outsider  

Je me suis posée une question similaire hier. J'ai écrit "je ne crois pas qu'on peut vivre uniquement de souvenirs". Et je me suis interrogée : ...qu'on peut ? ...qu'on puisse ? 
Est-ce que les deux sont possibles ?
Si oui, la première (indicatif) me semble exprimer une conviction (je crois en Dieu), alors que la deuxième (subjonctif) serait plutôt l'expression d'un "doute raisonnable" (je crois qu'il va pleuvoir)... Ce qui correspond un peu à l'hypothèse d'Outsider.

Remarque : ceci n'est valable qu'avec une tournure négative : on ne peut pas écrire "je crois qu'on puisse"...


[je commence à envisager sérieusement de changer de langue maternelle, le français est décidément trop difficile !!  ]


----------



## LV4-26

Au risque de répéter des choses déjà dites, je voudrais insister sur le fait que l'exemple
_1. Je comprends que tu es/que tu sois_
est *vraiment singulier *dans la mesure où le verbe _comprendre_ n'a pas tout à fait le même sens dans les deux cas.

est-ce le même chose pour
_2. Je ne crois pas qu'on peut/puisse ?

_Je ne crois pas. Je crois que s'il y a une diférence dans les deux cas, c'est plus une différence qualitative (pas le même genre de compréhension : prendre acte d'un fait vs en comprendre les raisons) dans le premier et une différence de degré dans le deuxième (degré dans la conviction)


----------



## Anidaane

"Bien que" veut dire "quoi que" et tous les deux sont suivi du subjunctif.
Il n'y a aucun changment apres le verbe "comprendre."


----------



## timpeac

Anidaane said:
			
		

> Il n'y a aucun changment apres le verbe "comprendre."


 
A l'évidence ce n'est pas vrai selon tous ceux ci-dessus qui ont pris le temps d'expliquer pourquoi ils pensent ce qu'ils pensent.


----------



## raphaelenka

En général, les verbes objectifs à la forme négative ou lorsqu'il y a inversion sujet-verbe dans une question sont suivis du subjonctif:

Je crois qu'il est le plus fort
Je ne crois pas qu'il soit le plus fort
Crois-tu qu'il soit le plus fort?


----------



## Moiwouam

Tout à fait, plus de détails ici


----------



## itka

Pour Anidaane : attention :  il n'y a pas de locution conjonctive ici. Il ne s'agit pas de "bien que..." mais de l'adverbe "bien" suivi de la conjonction de coordination "que".

Le lien de Moiwouam est très clair sur les emplois alternés de l'indicatif et du subjonctif après certains verbes.


----------

